# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say 'I would not ---, if it hadn't been for ---?"

## хоккеист

I'm curious--- could someone please tell me how to say in Russian- 
'I would not be alive today, if it hadn't been for a great deal of peanut butter sandwiches."
Я не бы живу сегодня, если бы....? 
You see, I have to learn how to say some of these important sentences...  ::   More interesting than 'where is the airport?'  
Спасибо!

----------


## Оля

I would not be alive today = Я бы не жил сегодня (word order can be various, but "не + бы" is impossible)
Better: Я не был бы жив сегодня 
I didn't understand what is "if it hadn't been for". However, the construction is: Я не был бы жив сегодня, если бы не + ... _verb in the past form_ ...

----------


## Zaya

> 'I would not be alive today, if it hadn't been for a great deal of peanut butter sandwiches."

 My translation (very rough))):
Если бы не те сандвичи c арахисовым маслом, меня бы уже не было в живых. (and many other variants, including "я бы сейчас здесь перед вами не стоял")   

> *9 if it wasn't/weren't for somebody/something* _also	_*if it hadn't been for somebody/something*	used to say who or what prevents or prevented something from happening: _We would have arrived much earlier if it hadn't been for the snow._

----------


## JohnCL

I would say:
"Меня не было б в живых сегодня, если бы не эти бутерброды с арахисовым маслом "
For me this one sounds better. I mean, it's more similarly with example(nope?). 
апдейт. Зая, поздно увидел Ваш пост...   ::

----------


## sperk

Масло или паста? Лингво говорит: 
арахисовое масло — peanut oil 
арахисовая паста (для намазывания на хлеб) — peanut butter

----------


## JohnCL

In ur case - 'Масло'. *>>* Butter - http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=%D0%BC% ... anslate=on *>>* Oil - http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=oil&lan ... anslate=on  
Паста это что-то совсем другое.. густое..
Ex: томатная паста  
паштет   
ну или чернильная паста (Ink) для ручек. *>>* Паста - http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=%D0%BF% ... anslate=on
We  seldom use "паста" for pasta, "макароны" is more common.  _I'm new here, so hope it will help but not  confuse. and sry for english grammar >.<_

----------


## Zaya

> Лингво говорит: 
> арахисовое масло — peanut oil 
> арахисовая паста (для намазывания на хлеб) — peanut butter

 А при обратном переводе она "говорит" вот что)): http://s41.radikal.ru/i092/0911/95/b6b2b9898e4c.gif
Замечу, что Americana авторитетнее словарей разработчиков Лингвы. Варианты из словаря Апресяна нам, конечно, не подходят: первый слишком длинный и неразговорный, во втором не уточняется, из каких именно орехов сделана эта масса.  ::  В общем, словарями нужно уметь пользоваться, да и желательно не полагаться только на словарь. 
"Паста" просто не говорят.   

> Зая, поздно увидел Ваш пост...

 Ой, пожалуйста, только не "Вы". Можно на "ты", без церемоний. Если никак не получается себя пересилить))), то на "вы".

----------


## Throbert McGee

Coming to the thread late, but in English, one can certainly say: 
"I survived thanks to peanut-butter sandwiches alone" (or "I am alive today and it's all thanks to peanut-butter sandwiches"). 
This expresses the same logical idea as "I would not be alive, if not for peanut-butter sandwiches." 
So, could one say in Russian: "Я выжил полгодный срок безработицу, благодаря одним бутербродам с Нутеллой"?? 
(I'm sure that in Russia, it's much easier and cheaper to find Nutella than peanut butter!)

----------


## Оля

> So, could one say in Russian: "[s:2ed94efi]Я выжил полгодный срок безработицу,[/s:2ed94efi] благодаря одним бутербродам с Нутеллой"??

 _Я пережил полгода безработицы благодаря одним бутербродам с Нутеллой / на одних бутербродах с Нутеллой._ 
(Так и хочется добавить: "а потом попал в больницу с гастритом").

----------

